# What age did you start playing 40k?



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

I was just reading a couple of threads where people were saying what age they were when they started this hobby. It got me thinking as to just what age most of us started, so I thought I'd start a thread about it.

Anyway, I started at 13, or near enough, and have been playing for 6 years now.


----------



## Bloodysaber (Apr 8, 2008)

17. I started last month.


----------



## Trudge_34 (Mar 17, 2008)

I was either 14 or 15 I can't remember, 21 now so been playing 6-7 years now.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Well I started playing a while back when chaos gate had just come out ten years ago. At that point I wasn't collecting and playing the actual game of 40k, I didn't start doing that for a good eight or nine months after I started playing CG.

So I'm 19ish and have been playing for about 9-10 years.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

been playing teh TCG for about two years and finally decided to start modeling the miniatures. 19 now so that make it about 2.5 years since the start. heh:crazy:


----------



## Elemental_elf (Mar 12, 2008)

Uhhh... 21, lol!

(I started 2 months ago)


----------



## titus (Jan 4, 2008)

about ten years ago i was bout 25,friend introduced me to it,i use to paint models back in the early eighties when i played D and D


----------



## Pickle (Jan 20, 2008)

Well started about 9ish, dropped off for a few years and came back two years ago.


----------



## heliosmj12 (Mar 30, 2008)

21. Last Year


----------



## azalin_r3x (Feb 25, 2008)

24  just couple months ago , although my older brother started a lot earlier, in my town there were noone playing, so there was no need for me to get overexcited yet. things have changed now, even organised a club :biggrin:


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

'round about 15, i guess...so that'd make it five-ish years, now


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Started when I was 20 way back in 1990. A friend got me into it with a bunch of his buddies from the navy and I haven't stopped since.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

I started last november


----------



## vindur (Apr 1, 2008)

Started 6 days after dark eldar were released at the age of 10 will be playing half my life in october


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

It's not all the same thing, so three answers.

When did I start 40K? 1987, about a month after it was released.

When did I start Warhammer? 1984 I think.

When did I start collecting/gaming? About 1981, through D&D.

(Obviously, the further back in time I go, the more difficult it is to remember. I don't blame the age, I blame the lead they used to put in the minis.)

What was I saying?

EDIT: oh, you wanted _ages_... err, 17, 14 and 11.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I started at the age of 8 and how i am 18 and still going.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

That is for 40k. Fantasy 5 years ago, got into it from my club, and I loved it ever since.


----------



## Captain Roy (Feb 6, 2008)

I was 18 years old when I first got into the hobby and started
playing warhammer 40k. It was 12 year ago back in 96 and my
first game I played is Space Hulk before started playing the
tabletop.


----------



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

umm. . . around 12 , one of my mates got me into it. so ive been playing for about 6 years now.


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

A couple of years ago when I was 15 when I got really into LOTR and wanted to create my own army like in the films and my brother suggested GW, then I got hooked on 40K and a few months ago started playing Fantasy.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Started 40k when I was 20, back in '88. Started collecting minis back in '87, though.
Started playing with toy soldiers when I was 12 - courtesy my grandad who played napoleonics in 2" (I think). So, I've been going at this for 20 or so years. 

I've seen things you noobs wouldn't believe. Virus bombs that turned your opponent's army to so much slime on turn one. Vortex grenades that kept doubling in size and wandering around the table, and would swallow up nearby small children if you weren't careful. The vortex grenade in apoc is a 'nerf' vortex grenade.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Started playing in 2006, 2 years in July


----------



## Bogg (Mar 2, 2008)

I started painting Minis in 1995, then fantasy in 1997, then 40k in hmm...1998, So i have a 10 years aniversary, Happy me!


----------



## Ragnos (Mar 27, 2008)

started a few months ago so im basically a newbie.


----------



## Het Masteen (Mar 18, 2008)

Started playing when I was 16 but that was 1988. Rogue Trader rules for 40K. Stopped after a year and only got back to it last year. I've been told it's a sign of an early mid-life crisis


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Nah mate, if you were 16 in 1988, that's not an 'early-midlife crisis'.

It's just a perfectly _normal_ midlife crisis!

:wink:


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

started playing on my 12th birthday(ish) and have been playing for 2 years.


----------



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

I think mine's the mid life crisis. Started about a year or so ago. I hit 40 last year. Not played properly, but love the figures. And the painting skills, whilst limited, are getting better. 

I used to collect Citadel minatures many years ago for RPGs. Got back in figures, and painting when my son (who's 11 on Monday) walked past a GW store, stopped to look at the window and then decided to have a go. It's snowballed from there.


----------



## Sleedon (Jan 22, 2008)

started at 13 a year and a half ago with my 2 brothers


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Started when I was ten, just back from an 8 year break. Just a quick thanks to all at devourer who didnt mind me confusing the new rules with 3rd ed!!


----------



## Purge (Mar 24, 2008)

Started when I was 13... i'm 26 now. :biggrin:

Actually started WFB first and got into 40k a couple of months later.


----------



## marcch (Apr 1, 2008)

I started at 44, I'm 49 now. In the prehistoric days I played WW II historical wargames (a lot like Flames Of War is today).


----------



## Galebread (Apr 7, 2008)

Started out tabletop at 17, last month actually, though I did played the PC Dawn of War series a few years back.


----------



## Frank (Nov 2, 2007)

I started at 9 with Space Hulk - then a year later started playing 40k (Rogue Trader in those days) because they had tanks! Blimey that's 19 years ago! I'm getting old!


----------



## Norkroff (Apr 9, 2008)

i started when i was 9 and now im 15


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

I started when i was 10, just before high school. Now im a little older so i guess i've been playing 40k and Fantasy for around 18 years! lol


----------



## Changer of Ways (Jan 3, 2008)

Started playing 40k when I was 19, about 10 years ago.
Have played WHFB off and on, but enjoy the sci-fi aspect a bit more.
My first army was Dark Eldar in the crack of 3rd edition's dawn; was swindled into the army by a crooked local store rep. who wanted his DE off the shelves (they weren't selling).
Got rid of the army and moved on to others. Now I regret it; DE turned out to be nasty when used right.


----------



## godofwar (Mar 23, 2008)

Started when I was 20 but it took a long time for me to decide what system I wanted to play now i play them all. Cant believe it was 16 years ago it seems longer pmsl


----------



## traceman923 (Apr 14, 2008)

three years ago is when i was 13


----------



## cool_conoly (Mar 29, 2008)

I got a catachan Battleforce for my 13th birthday current age 22


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i started 18 years ago, i played role playing games first (dragon quest) and quickly moved on to GW wargames through visiting the leeds store to buy minis for the role playing games.

Now i sell GW stuff for a living ! who would have thunk it?


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

*cough* umm... i started last September, when i was eleven, i got the battle macragge set after a year of nagging and begging to my mom. I am twelve now :victory:


----------



## Corporal Chaos (Nov 27, 2007)

I started at 24. Been doing it for over 20 years now. I mostly collect and paint and some conversions. Nothing fancy I am still an amature. Play when I can but not nearly enough.icknose::headbutt:


----------



## In-vino-veritus (Apr 4, 2008)

Started when I was 14 - stopped at 16... then started again 15 years later. Strange? Yes and no.


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

started at age 11, break for about four years. Been back for about a year. Finally started khorne force ('spark' for this started age 11 1/2!)


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

i started 40k in the xmas of year 8 i'm now year 13 so thats more than 5 years. Wow that makes me feel old .

I played fantasy when I was like 8 btu didn't do much


----------



## cracyyoda (Apr 22, 2008)

I started when I was 12, a little more then half a year ago (when school started).


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

I was 21 and in the USMC.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

11 (so been goin for 7 years ^^)


----------



## Archangel (Dec 30, 2007)

I started painting when I was 21, now that it's many moons later I think I've only played 1 real game .... ever.


----------



## Shadwell (Apr 29, 2008)

19.

Started a month or so ago.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

i have been playing since u started caledor. hym how old was i? i can't remember i must have been 9-10


----------



## Honking_Elephant (May 8, 2008)

erm, 12 is when i started i think, and i'm 16 now so 4 years


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> About 15yrs agoish. Been playing about 15 yearsish.


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

I've been into the hobby since my teens, however I've only been playing for a few years now.


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

since i was 10 or eleven i think so about 3 or 4 years


----------



## lightmonkey (Apr 1, 2008)

about 2 years 5 or so months ago. when i was 17. i am now 20 ^^


----------



## lordmat0 (May 17, 2008)

8! (11 years ago) just came back to the hobby!


----------



## Dragonlover (Oct 17, 2007)

Been into the hobby for about the last ten years. More for the background than the actual gaming, although I'm now starting to get my fair share of games in as well.

Dragonlover


----------



## Leatharnak (Mar 20, 2008)

when i was 14 my friends got me into fantasy but i liked 40k better so we started playing that. Hooked ever since. I'm about 25 now.


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

started bout 10 and im 16 now but i took like a 3 yr break 11-14 cus there were no gameing shops close and then i found a closer club


----------



## LoreMaster (May 20, 2008)

Started when i was about 8 years old so i've been going about 10 years now, poured a loooooooooooooooooooot of money into it i've got whole crates with sprues from all sorts of models not even made up yet.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

12 (this year) but ive been wanting to play for much longer


----------



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

started at 16 this year but would off started at 14 cept i didnt have the money


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

it was 8 years ago 2000 what a year to start. i loved 3rd edition. and i was 8yrs old really young.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

19. I had a job and never had to worry about what my parents whined about (I bought it myself). Also, by then I was pretty much unconcerned with what other people thought about my hobby.

This was the year RT came out (yep, I'm an old guy. Deal with it).

I did take a few years off during 3rd ed (due to not having the time for it, and chasing women instead.).


----------



## Degzi (Nov 10, 2008)

i think i was about 10 ish but i've been on and off for years. so you could say i've been playing 14 years but cumulatively of the time i've actually been collecting its probably more like 5 years but with about 3 months of playing. unfortunately i done get to battle much


----------



## CaptainBailean (Feb 20, 2008)

12 brohamsies...


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I was 16 or 17 and I am 30 now so 13 or 14 years. Started in the days of herohammer aka second edition.


----------



## TheUnmarked (May 19, 2008)

Hmm I started at age 22 that is only 2 years ago now so I am a relative newbie


----------



## xinua (Jul 2, 2008)

well how does it count? playing first game or first model? 

some 18 years ago I was given a few marines as a birthday present (I was heavily into model air-crafts, Mechs etc building and painting) I didn't even know there was a game to go with them they just looked cool, I just built them and painted them hehe. Think we even used the models in some of our Role playing games.. As to actually playing my first 40k game less then a year ago so I guess I started when i was 30 lol!! Though been playing many other miniature/CCGs games before only reason I didn't get into it before was I guess none of the people I played other games with had any interest in it, and the money factor.. (though after playing Magic for many years 40K doesn't feel that expensive)

Don't get to play many games but thats ok, love to paint and model anyway. My goal is to have enough armies so that by the time my son turns 10 in 10 years so we can play hehe


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

i started when i was 13 - 14 years old now i'm 18 so been in it for a bit now but still a newbie in many ways.


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

Started when I was 21, so I am still learning the rules.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

I was 10 and now I'm 22. : 3


----------



## Steve the mediocer (Dec 27, 2008)

i actually dont remember i thin,k i was twelve and im 14 no w so ive playing bout 2 and a half years


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

I think I was 11 back when I started. I was the kid that had the 500 pt. army that was terrible. I could have lost to Grots!


----------



## sgt macragge (Jul 7, 2008)

I started in the summer holidays and im now 13


----------



## workmance (Dec 15, 2008)

started way back when with the original space hulk...but am just now getting back into it.

so...

awhile ago :grin:


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

age 17....I am 34 now  christ I am old..

Chaosftw


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

I started at 11, was convinced into it by some old friends of mine, picked up a few bits and went from there really. Now i'm 22, half my life in the hobby and i'm only 22... mad! 

Still, wouldn't trade it for the world; one of the best hobbies in the world, meeting new people with common interests


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I was 14 in 1990. I used to sit down the back of french class with another bloke, playing hang man, not learnong french, and one day he brought in a White Dwarf. That hooked me. Then that christmas I got Hero Quest and another mate got Space Crusade. So formed the financial black hole that is this hobby.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Lord... I THINK I was about 12 (Or even younger) when i started painting GW minis. They were the RTB01 Space Marines and the RTB-whatever plastic Orks...lol. Somehow, I inadvertingly painted the Orks as Evil Sunz, as the marines as Dark Angels... Go figure :wink:.

And that was... geez... so long ago that most of the players here were only twinkles in their parent's eyes...


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Aye I'm there with Deneris and Khorne Fist there abouts, it was either 89 or 90, can't remember exactly. I know I had Blood Bowl and Space Hulk in 88, and picked up the Space marine box and the Space ork one sometime after. Think it was a year or possibily two before I picked up Rogue trader and learned to play though. Would have been 15 or 16.


----------



## Corporal Chaos (Nov 27, 2007)

25ish. That is when it was born '87.:victory:


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Well, there's a lot of thread I haven't read, but I was the tender age of 9 when I first started playing. I was originally drawn in by White Dwarf and a number of WHFB articles. Found after this that the only people I knew were playing 40k instead.

Finally managed to find some people to play fantasy battle against now, but still enjoy occasional games of apocalypse!

Happy New Year all, hope everyone has a great 2009!


----------



## General Panic (Jul 31, 2008)

Ye gads... I must've been 12 when I got the second copy of RT40K out of the box at my LGS the day it was launched....


----------



## willem the beterthan (Dec 28, 2008)

15 im cinda a neub 

i got a lot of gard stu fore discount 

13 tanith 15$
2 volstrian ofisers 4$
20 cadians 15$
1 cimeara 15$
1 cimeara mising botom 10$
codex free

i made 3 squads and a comand squad with 2 transports


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I was 13, started with BFM, and carried on, gave up after like 3 months, picked it back up a year later, had a break from it, and have been going full on for well over a year now.


----------



## AVATAR OF DEATH (Aug 7, 2008)

I think I started then i was 14 or 15. Can't really remember though. I am Now 17. So I am fairly new to 40k I suppose.


----------



## Gavalon the Great (Jan 1, 2009)

You blokes in your 30s & 40s talking about being 'old' really crack me up :taunt: :wink: !!! I was 35 in 1993 when a doctor told me that I wouldn't live to 40, so I have relished every birthday past that point (and only became a father for the first time a month before my 42nd birthday).

And I won't say anything about teenagers feeling the crushing oppression of their advanced years! :laugh::taunt::laugh:

I started playing Napoleonics in 1975 after leaving school, so that was just before my 18th birthday.

After playing every possible period of historicals, I finally crossed the great divide to Warhammer Fantasy in 1995 (when I was 37).

After flirting with the idea for about 2-3 years, I'm only now just starting 40k (my first tournament will be in April this year, and I am converting up a storm for my first army - Word Bearers - which are easily my best work ever)(meaning it'd be mediocre compared to most pipples' stuff :laugh.

I am 51 years of age (and plan on living & playing for quite a few decades to come).


----------



## Dr.Mercury (Aug 2, 2008)

I started playing at 14 years old.
That was way back in 1989 with Rogue Trader.



I feel old.:shok:


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

About the same time as 3rd Edition came out(-40K, that's all I've played so far) so I would have been about 13. That be 11 years and counting come this summer.


----------



## Fire Harte (Jan 7, 2009)

Thirteen. Bought a kit from the royal armouries and have never thught of quitting.


----------



## Loran (Dec 20, 2007)

I think I was 11 or 12... So that's about 10 to 11 years back 

- Loran


----------



## Willem Zwijger (Jan 10, 2009)

Hmmm think i was around an age of 12/13 so it's 6 years now...
Time flies by..


----------



## Captain Roy (Feb 6, 2008)

I got into warhammer 40k and the hobby at age 18
back in 1996 almost 12 years ago. It's was doing
second edition and my very first game I played is
Space Hulk. I'm really glad I got hooked into
Warhammer 40k,Necromunda and The Hobby.
Because I used to sit in the house all the time
and play video games all the time when I was
very young.


----------



## Spam-Robot (Dec 21, 2006)

13 years old.


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

I started playing when I was 24 or 25. I forget which. I agreed to start 40K if some of my friends started MTG. 

Then I stopped playing MTG to continue 40K. Go figure.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I had an interest in it around 9-10 years ago when I first saw the stuff in my local model raliway shop. I kept up to date with rules and the like. Didn't collect anything til I was 14 though.... 4 years later and here I am....


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I was actually only 6 when I started, been playing tabletop games (not just 40k) for 14yrs now


----------



## Ascendant (Dec 11, 2008)

haha, like 8. I still have the first mini I painted, a one piece plastic grot that looks like a christmas tree done by Jackson Pollock.

I started playing somewhat competently when I was maybe 12, and was off and on for a while, I have been seriously into it for about 2 years probably, so at age 16 I became a "real" 40k player.


----------



## LegendX (Jun 16, 2008)

19.

Got into the universe via dawn of war (the first game).
My friend and I decided to hit up the local hobby store, picked up some eldar and i've never been the same since.

1.5 years.

LX


----------



## davidg32 (Dec 19, 2008)

Since I was 13 so Ive been playing for 6 years. Best part is the person who got me started has stopped playing... crazy right... where one road ends another begins, his loss my gain!


----------



## ServiceStud (Mar 1, 2008)

At ages 15 and 30


----------



## gabool (Apr 3, 2008)

I started when I was 12 that was 10 years ago lol wow that's a long time :biggrin: back when the brand new starter set had space marines and dark eldar. Man i miss have dark eldar actually available in most gaming store lol and they had a current codex too... oh the good old days.


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

Hmm... let's see. I'd been playing for some time when _Inquisitor_ came out, which was '00 or 01 if memory serves, so... I would've been somewhere between ten and twelve when I first picked up 40k. Let's say eleven - good, mid-range figure. Sounds reasonable enough. Yeah. I'd say I was eleven.


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

Red Orc said:


> It's not all the same thing, so three answers.
> 
> When did I start 40K? 1987, about a month after it was released.
> 
> ...


Similar starts for me, similar ages and reasons, too, mostly.

D&D and minis: 1980... age 8.

Warhammer: 1985... age 13.

Necromunda: 1995... age 23.

First 40K game proper: 1997... age 25.

Thanks, guys. Between most everyone here and my girlfriend at home (I'm at work at the mo) I'm starting to feel older'n older.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I started when I was around 12 this was in the middle of 2ed. I collected CSM but me and my friends really did not understand the rules much we just brought the models we thought where cool. Looking back at it I think I wasted alot of my parents money. 
I took a long break of 10 years until last summer when I decided to get back into it. I had gone though some hard personal things and my friends had started to difts into things I did not what to be involved in. So I decided I needed a hobby and that is when I found my old warhammer and came back to this great hobby.


----------

